
The Segway Is Officially Over - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/23/tech/segway-pt-shut-down/index.html
======
richliss
The Onion at the peak of its powers absolutely destroyed the Segway.

[https://www.theonion.com/the-segway-1819587083](https://www.theonion.com/the-
segway-1819587083)

